# New Pigeon Precautions?



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, so I found a lady pidgie I'd like to get for Brooklyn from someone local who has tons of pidgies. Question:

What do I do to ensure Brook's health in all this adding of pigeons?
When I asked the man who has the pigeons he said, "Pffft, nothing!"


Brooklyn had blook work done and was given some oral meds from the vet when I first rescued him, I don't know what. With parrots they get blood work, are quarantined 45 days, etc before an introduction to protect healthy birds.

Can someone please tell me what I need to do with any new birds?
I don't want Brooklyn to get any diseases, lice, mites, worms, or god knows what else...

Please help!
I was hoping to pick up the new bird tomorrow, but maybe I need to prepare by getting some medications or something first?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Karijo,

Usually when bringing a new bird into the loft, you keep it separate from your other birds for about two-three weeks. This allows you to observe for any possible problems. If a bird is ill, it will usually show symptoms of some kind by then. It also allows it to settle into a new home. You can also check it for critters such as feather lice, mites etc. and do a permethrin dip or spray if needed before allowing the birds to be together.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

karijo said:


> OK, so I found a lady pidgie I'd like to get for Brooklyn from someone local who has tons of pidgies. Question:
> 
> What do I do to ensure Brook's health in all this adding of pigeons?
> When I asked the man who has the pigeons he said, "Pffft, nothing!"
> ...


IMO, if the person who has the birds told you that.....I'd run as fast as I could the OTHER way....... If he doesn't practice quarateening new birds, there's really no telling WHAT might be wrong with any of his birds. There's so many pigeons needing a home, I'm sure if you want a friend for your bird, someone from our forum that you can trust would be willing to help you out.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, I guess I'm kind of inclined to agree!! Brook's never been exposed to anything, I always keep my feral rescues quarantined and am so careful to tend to them last and do a clothes change before going near Brook afterwards. I don't want him to end up with parasites or a disease!!

I just got off the phone with FeralPigeon and she gave me the names of a few people to contact for some fancy pigeon rescues... I really prefer to adopt a rescue, especially with regards to Brooklyn's mate. But I also really have my heart set on having one pair of fancy pidgies in the coop (Lahore or Fairy Swallows hopefully, though I'm open to other breeds as well). Finding a fancy pair in need of rehoming would be great!!


----------

